

The genealogy and spreading of one of the most damaging species of ants - ivarrr
http://serious-science.org/fire-ants-conquer-the-world-on-the-first-global-trade-network-2570

======
x5n1
If you actually read some of this, you could replace fire ants with humans and
make similar conclusions. Genetic bottlenecks, spreading, being an invasive
species, etc. etc. It's good that we're in control and the fire ants are not.
They might have as much reason to deal with us as we do with them.

------
coldcode
I live in Texas and Invicta is everywhere. They are an extremely successful
invader. The native red ant population has been mostly wiped out locally. Fire
ants are interesting in that they can form enormous distributed colonies with
multiple queens making them tough to eradicate. Plus I am allergic to them.

------
gregrata
Fire ants: the one species that I'd like to see wiped out!

~~~
bsder
Mosquitoes are worse. Fire ants don't carry disease.

Not only that, but it seems like the "invasive" nature of fire ants is
starting to get resisted. Local fauna have finally figured out that fire ants
are a useful, concentrated food source and some predators are finally starting
to emerge.

